# Üretilebilseydi



## granturco

"*Eğer tüm bu ürünler türkler tarafından üretilebilseydi.*"

Arkadaşlar bu cümlenin karşılığı ne olabilir? Bir türlü cümleyi kuramıyorum. Yardımcı olursanız sevinirim...

Not: Cümlenin kastettiği zaman, geçmiş zamandır.


----------



## macrotis

If all these products could be produced by Turks


----------



## dawar

Dil belirtmeyi unutmayın


----------



## granturco

dawar said:


> Dil belirtmeyi unutmayın



Keşke italyanca yardım alabileceğimi bilseydim ama ingilizceye fitim


----------



## Rallino

İtalyancası: _Magari tutto questo fosse prodotto dai turchi._


----------



## granturco

@Rallino teşekkür ederim yanıt için ama "Potere"yi vurgulamak istiyordum.

"Se tutti questi prodotti avessero' potuto esser realizzati/prodotti dai turchi" şeklinde çözdüm.


----------



## Rallino

granturco said:


> @Rallino teşekkür ederim yanıt için ama "Potere"yi vurgulamak istiyordum.
> 
> "Se tutti questi prodotti avessero' potuto esser realizzati/prodotti dai turchi" şeklinde çözdüm.



Siz bilirsiniz. Dilbilgisel açıdan doğru; ama kulağa hoş gelmiyor, derim ben. Potere kullanacaksanız, şunu öneriyorum:
_
Se solo potessero esser stati i turchi a realizzare tutti questi prodotti._


----------



## granturco

Rallino said:


> _
> Se solo potessero esser stati i turchi a realizzare tutti questi prodotti._



Burda bir yanlışlık olabilirmi acaba? 

"Se solamente potessero essere realizzati i prodotti dai turchi" demek istemiş olabilirmisin ?

Kulağa hoş gelmediğini biliyorum. Önemli olan gramer olarak doğru cümleyi kurmaktı. Zaten sanırım böyle bir cümle kurmak istesem en başta etken bir çatı kullanırdım. Bu haliyle söylemesi bile çok zor


----------



## Rallino

Bir yanlışlık yok 

Se solo =  se solamente = if only


----------



## granturco

Rallino said:


> Bir yanlışlık yok
> 
> Se solo =  se solamente = if only



yok oraya takılmadım zaten, genel anlamda cümleyi kurma biçimine...


----------



## Rallino

Pardon, yanlış anlamışım. Sizin önerdiğiniz şekilde olursa:
_Se solamente potessero essere realizzati i prodotti dai turchi_

Biraz devrik oluyor; ama Türkçesi: _Ürünler sadece Türkler tarafından üretilseydi. _(yani edilgen. Sanırım tam istediğiniz buydu zaten).

Direkt şunu da diyebilirsiniz: _Se i prodotti potessero essere realizzati dai turchi_.


Ben o cümleyi yazarken illâ ki edilgen istediğinizi de bilmediğim için daha serbest bir çeviri yapmıştım: 
_
Se solo potessero esser stati i turchi a realizzare tutti questi prodotti.

= Tüm bu ürünleri üretenler sadece Türkler olabilseydi.



_Neyse fazla karıştırmayayım, problem olursa mesaj atarsınız


----------

